
Hackers and HOSPITALS: How you can help - GeoffKnauth
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/hackers-and-hospitals-how-you-can-help
======
xnorkl
I'm a security engineer for a regional health system that includes 4 hospitals
and numerous clinics. This is absolutely true and so much worse. I was dragged
into a bridge line with Cerner and had to explain to one of their System
Engineers how to create a certificate. I had to walk him through everything.
I've seen other vendors install EMS solutions that left very insecure intranet
portals open to the world. I've found vulnerabilities in software and
technology stacks, made a case with the vendor only to have them deny it and
then attempt to make changes without notification. It seems rampant.

